# Looking for a few weird tank sizes



## CoryDory (Nov 13, 2018)

Looking for a few weird tank sizes.

29g tall. 24" x 12" x 20"

25 gal standard. LWH 24" x 12" x 18" Fits a 20g stand/hood.

15 gal Tall. LWH 20" x 10" x 18". Fits a 10g stand/hood.

Basically looking for stuff that will fit a 10g and 20g hood and stand that has a higher capacity.

Thanks.


----------

